# Desktop-Icon erstellen?



## Gast (21. Feb 2007)

Hallo,
Weis jemand wie ich unter java ein Desktop Icon erstellen kann. Und diesen
evtl. noch Paramter mitgeben kann.

 :idea:  :?:  :idea:


----------



## Gast (21. Feb 2007)

Sorry meine natürlich eine Desktopverknüpfung...


----------



## André Uhres (21. Feb 2007)

Bin nicht sicher was du mit "unter java" meinst. Unter Windows ist das ja kein Problem: funktioniert für jar Dateien genauso wie für exe Dateien.


----------



## The_S (21. Feb 2007)

Ich denke er möchte aus Java heraus (also mit Source-Code in seiner Anwendung) eine Desktop-Verknüpfung erstellen. Sollte aber mit Java-Board mitteln nicht gehen. Evtl. gibts dafür eine externe Lib oder notfalls JNI.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (21. Feb 2007)

siehe auch

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic44845_programmpfad-auslesen-desktop-icon-erstellen.html


----------



## Gast (21. Feb 2007)

Aber ihr wisst nicht zufällig welche Lib ich da nehmen kann, wüsste jetzt keine und danach zu googlen ist auch nicht wirklich einfach.???


----------

